# Roboti >  zobrati, kur meklēt

## Amazone

Kāds nezin, kur var apskatīt, kādi zobrati atrodami tirgū, vai aŗī cik maksā specifisku zobratu izgatavošana pēc rasējuma, ja viņu izmēri apmēram 25 mm un 15 mm ārējā diametrā un centrālie diametri 17 mm un 5 mm, zobu attiecība 2:1. Der gan evolvento zobu zobrati, gan trīsstūrainie zobi un zobrats vēlams cilindriskais(lai nav zem leņķa savienojums ar 2. zobratu).

Neko sakarīgu internetā ar cenām neatradu, arī nekādu labu izvēli neredzeju, kur atradu, visu pārāk mazi vai lieli, arī cenas nav īsti norādītas.


P.s. Priecīgus Ziemassvētkus!

----------


## zulu

paskaties elfas katalogā. ir ar tādu redukciju zobsiksnu pārvadi.esu izmantojis atsauksmes labas izņemot cenu
https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~lv_lv/elfa...u+transmisijas

----------


## Dzinis

Šeit  nekā nav ?

----------


## Amazone

Paldies!  :: 

Vienkārši latviešu lapās neko nebiju spējīga sakarīgu tieši par zobratiem atrast, laikam tiešām būs no ārzemēm jāsūta.

----------


## Dzinis

Arī šeit var palūrēt - tik lēti nebūs

----------


## zulu

interesanta saite  ::

----------


## Amazone

Paši Letiņi jau laikam īsti netirgojas ar zobratiem, tik gataviem reduktoriem.

----------


## zulu

ja es tev pateikšu cik amatnieks prasa Rīgā par zobratu D 30mm ar kadiem 42 zobiem no teflona tu busi gatavs pirkt visu ko vien var nopirkt   ::

----------


## Amazone

Cik apmēram prasa? Man tiešām interesē, jo nav īsti dzīve sanācis zobratus līdz šim pirkt un tagad tas ir aktuāli.  ::

----------


## zulu

tos zobratņus taisa modelists.tos viņi izmanto radiovadāmajās sporta laivās ! meklē viņu modelistu  aprindās Rīgā!

----------


## LauriZ

Varbūt kāds zin kādi ir tipiskākie zobi servo motoru zobratiem? (kas iekšpusē veido pārnesuma skaitli starp piedzenošo un piedzīto vārpstiņu)
Konkrēti mani interesē TowerPro 9805 MG iekšējie zobrati. Ir doma pielikt papildus zobratus lai palielinātu pārnesuma skaitli, taču nav nekur atrodama info par zobu formu un izmēriem.  ::

----------

